# Suche ein Tool um Festplatten zu scannen und defekte Sektoren zu markieren



## -RedMoon- (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier jede Menge alte Festplatten die ich zuverlässig scannen und defekte Sektoren automatisch markieren lassen möchte. Die Bordmittel kannst du vergessen. Diverse Hersteller Tools sind auch nicht das Wahre. Ich denke an so was wie das altehrwürdige Norton Diagnostcs bzw. Norton Utilities, die noch unter DOS liefen. Alte Hasen werden das noch kennen. Vor allem hatte man da auch eine prima grafische Übersicht.
Kennt jemand entsprechende Tools, darf ruhig auch etwas kosten


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (5. Juni 2016)

Crystal Dik Mark 5 ist ein Festplatten Toll, kannst das ja mal testen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juni 2016)

nope, das ist ganz was anderes


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2016)

Was willst du denn genau machen?
Crystaldiskinfo zählt dir die defekten Sektoren auf.
Muss man mehr wissen als das defekte Sektoren vorhanden sind?


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juni 2016)

Damit lassen sich nur die SMART Werte auslesen und das nicht mal komplett. Eine Oberflächenanalyse macht das Teil nicht und defekte Sektoren markieren auch nicht.


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2016)

Normalerweise erkennt der Controller die defekte Sektoren von alleine und "tauscht" sie mit Reservesektoren aus.
Das nicht alle SMART-Werte ausgelesen werden ist die schuld der alten HDD.
Mach einfach eine normale Formatierung, dann werden alle defekten Sektoren mit einem Rutsch markiert.


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juni 2016)

diese Vorgehensweise ist mir aber nicht genug. Würdest das du alte Norton kennen, wüsstest was ich meine


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß schon was du meinst, nur was du damit erreichen willst ist mir nicht klar.
Defekt ist defekt und ohne Reservesektoren wird die Festplatte immer kleiner + Datenverlust.
Ein prominentes Programm wäre HDTune:
HD Tune website




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juni 2016)

ja sowas in der Art. Jetzt möchte ich dann noch die Möglichkeit haben auf diesen defekten Sektoren so lange wie möglich "rumzurödeln" bis ich meine Daten da raus habe oder der Sektor wieder lesbar ist. Klar dass das heute durch die hohe Datendichte nicht mehr so einfach ist wie früher aber vielleicht gibts da ja etwas


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2016)

Du meinst einen Secure Erase?
Wenn ein Sektor defekt markiert wird, hat man normalerweise keinen Zugriff mehr darauf.

Wenn du die HDD`s löschen willst, nimm den CCleaner, der hat unter Extras einen HDD-Whiper.
Bei aktuellen Festplatten mit engem und teils überlapenden Spurabstand reicht eine einfache Überschreibung aus.
Bei älteren HDD`s kannst du ja fürs gute Gewissen zwei oder drei mal drüberscheiben lassen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juni 2016)

es geht nicht ums löschen. Ich möchte Zugriff auf die defekten Sektoren haben können, das ist ja das Problem.


----------

